# Age Progression (The Easy Way)



## cheetah (Apr 26, 2005)

I am starting this thread in response to Vijay`s thread located at *thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18755 .The thread is locked so i am unable to reply there.

The easy way for Making Young people look old is by using the Image Morphing Tools like Morpheus or Fanta Morph.

See the Fanta Morph Screenshot below.I have done all this in 5 minutes only.The more time you devote,the best will be the final image and no hard skills required for that,even a novice user can do it.

*img244.echo.cx/img244/4099/hriold18ts.jpg

*Frames:-*

*img244.echo.cx/img244/5439/hrioldf8uo.jpg

The benefit of this method is that the final image looks more realistic.The images made by Vijay's Method are looking Cartoonish.



I want to clear one thing.The images which Vijay posted on his thread >> *thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18755 are not made by him.All the pictures are taken from Shekhar Gurera's Website.Shekhar Gurera's pictures are being published in various Newspapers from last 1-2 years.You can find all pics in the future lens section of Shekhar Gurera's Website .

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/4.JPG
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/5.JPG
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/7.JPG

I think he ripped off this tutorial from *www.photoshoplab.com/tutorial_Aging-People.html .He just attached some pictures from Gurera's website to convince others that he wrote the tutorial.


Waiting for Vijay's Reply......


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 26, 2005)

WOW man! That was so..... Unique!!!

Great work!!!


----------



## prasadzmultiplex (Apr 26, 2005)

Morphing & Age-progression are As Different as Photoshop & Ms Paint.

No Offence Cheetah,but in morphing,you change a person's face into someone others'.In ur Example,u morph Hritik into some other Old man.Nut in REAL age-Progression,The End Product will also be a Older Hrithik Roshan.

I am no Photoshop Guru but Simple Logic is Enough to Figure it out.Don't u think So.
IMHO,the thread's Title is in need for alteration


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2005)

the answer that I'm waiting for is, did vijay, the fool, rip off the tutorial or not? Cause if he did, that's a horrible thing to do.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 27, 2005)

I know dat morphing and age progression are two different things.

But man i am talking about warping,Warping is a feature make a centre image from two pictures.Age progression is usually done by using the morphing tools.

Just make a morph and save the centre image.Its very easy as compared to the Photoshop way.




			
				prasadzmultiplex said:
			
		

> Morphing & Age-progression are As Different as Photoshop & Ms Paint.
> 
> No Offence Cheetah,but in morphing,you change a person's face into someone others'.In ur Example,u morph Hritik into some other Old man.Nut in REAL age-Progression,The End Product will also be a Older Hrithik Roshan.
> 
> ...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 27, 2005)

yaar Lovedeep... me 2 have 2 agree 2 prasadzmultiplex, as the mid-image u get is a mix of both the 1st person & 2nd person features... not necessarily entirely of the 1st person.
So the end result can vary. 2 get a good copy, need 2 get someone looking like the 1st person (or his dad )


----------



## cheetah (Apr 27, 2005)

U can keep the slider more towards the left.Just see th frames, i have posted them for that purpose only.

Anyways u have to agree that this method is very very easy as compared to photshop method.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 28, 2005)

OK.I gave all these things a serious thought.


Koolbluez said that the final image will have the features of both Hrithik and the old man.

Think: We still dont know how Hrithik is gonna look in the future.

*We can morph hrithik with 100 old faces or we can assign the work to 100 photoshoppers.*
At last it can happen that all of the morphed pics will be highly appealing but will look different from one another. and all of the photoshopped pics will also be highly appealing but will also look different from one another.


For example just look into the Sachin's picture.U will clearly notice that sachin is morphing into some another person, Give it a deep thought and u will realise that *we all are guesstimating.*We all know the shape of his face but no-one knows the features he will develop in the future.

Thats why i used the Morphing Tool to do the same thing which Shekhar Gurera and others are doing in photoshop.



*How many people agree????*


----------



## h4xbox (Apr 28, 2005)

Interesting find cheetah.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 28, 2005)

@ cheetah

I'll agree to you 50 : 50

Because your theory is correct for Photoshoppers only...

But American scientists can very accurately tell the future face of a person by looking at his parent's and sibling's faces... It's about genetics... Even a 2 yr old child's face to 24 !!!

And again the future face of a person depends upon the habits of a person.. If sachin doesn't workout when he gets old then he will definately be like the picture shown... But if he continues his current schedule then he will look a lot diffferent...


----------



## cheetah (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, i agree with u nikhil.

We must morph that person with a picture of that person's father.Only then we can say that this picture is totally foolproof.


----------



## h4xbox (Apr 28, 2005)

Im sure tht vjthefool has ripped it thoroughly.
Those pics and most of the explanation part look pretty similar on photoshop lab's site.
Why shud he do this , I think it is not so good.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2005)

I must say cheetahs way is nice. Though it is not accurate, it makes the person look old. Who the hell cares what one will look like after 20 years, its fun to do that and its also easy.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 29, 2005)

One more thing.

I think these images are copyrighted.Even right click is not allowed on Shekhar gurera's page.I think shekhar want these pictures to reside only on his site so he has clearly mentioned that all pics are copyrighted.

I dont understand what people like Vijay get by stealing other's name and fame.


----------



## Tux (May 10, 2005)

Why VIJAY Isn't responding.
CAUGHT HUH!!!


----------



## cheetah (May 10, 2005)

He responsed but in private.He PMed me but i asked him to post here.

From then hes offline ,lol


----------



## Tux (May 10, 2005)

What did he said, Cheetah


----------



## cheetah (May 11, 2005)

He said that the website has got only one advanced tutorial.Other tutorials are easy so they have copied it for sure.

One more thing, Vijay is such a fool he asked me many a times how to convert MP3,Wav to MIDI.Lol ...

I cleared it to him that its impossible but he started a new thread on that once..

I dont think he can write such a tutorial...No offence...There are beginners here too but man u have to be in limits.

Even i know very less about programming and advanced stuff but i keep learning from people like enoo....I havent copied someone else's stuff.


----------



## vijaythefool (May 11, 2005)

> One more thing, Vijay is such a fool he asked me many a times how to convert MP3,Wav to MIDI.Lol ...
> 
> I cleared it to him that its impossible but he started a new thread on that once..



Thx for the compliments guys,  and teetah, Time converts every thing,
and now wav to midi tooo  ,YAAR every thing is possible , Dont trust this Dumb machines , seen ur age progression tuts , but the final results end up with an illegally born , dosent resemble any one of his chain...     and needs a lil of manual skills to do it consedering his past generations
*www.pluto.dti.ne.jp/~araki/amazingmidi/


What says Teetahthegenious ?

And reguarding the age progression tuts i ve made a clear explanation..




.


----------



## Tux (May 12, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> > One more thing, Vijay is such a fool he asked me many a times how to convert MP3,Wav to MIDI.Lol ...
> >
> > I cleared it to him that its impossible but he started a new thread on that once..
> 
> ...



He is cheetah, not teetah..lol


----------



## vijaythefool (May 13, 2005)

that would be a tough indian language for u to learn but some one here -ould help u out .... teetah is better and some keys dont work on my key board.


----------



## cheetah (May 14, 2005)

lol @ Vijay...

Man u r impossible...


----------



## cheetah (May 14, 2005)

The software ur talking about just senses the ups and downs and plays it using MIDI synthesiser like Piano,Guitar etc.

It is not to convert voices in wave files to MIDI and for ur knowledge i have covered this technique in my Ringtone Conversion tutorial posted in tutorial section (here).Search for it.

lol @ you man.


----------



## Tux (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, cheetah is correct.
No way you can convert voice into codes.


----------

